# Another Gaggia OPV gauge



## f001 (Oct 21, 2014)

As subject, I got it with a purchase on the forum and have adjusted my old machine so seems daft not to pass it on.

Post here, I'll PM for your addy and post it out. When you've done - you can then PM the next person and so on......

Just the gauge (and adaptor - thanks yardbent) ready to screw onto a standard "removable spout" portafilter once you've removed the spout.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> Yes please!


 @Grahamg

just a wee note - ''Just the gauge'' ---- ask if it comes with the 'adapter'.?

hint - use plumbers white (ptfe.?) tape on the threads

or the water will spray everywhere - dont ask how i know..


----------



## f001 (Oct 21, 2014)

@Grahamg - just pm'd

@yardbent and for info - it has an adaptor. Once you've unscrewed the spout, it screws on to the threads easily. You don't need anything else - I didn't use any ptfe tape and it was fine, but maybe I was lucky!!


----------



## Geetarman (Nov 2, 2015)

No longer required. Cheers


----------



## jmc007 (Jul 25, 2011)

Would love to get a loan of a pressure gauge to adjust my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Pm me your address and ill get it sent off soon.


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, would appreciate going on the list for this, many thanks Ian


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just wondering if this is still available, thanks


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

PM received from @Grahamg and replied, thanks.


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to go on the list for this please. Thanks..


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi @Dicci, I currently have this, should be finished with it by the weekend, PM me your address and I'll get it posted on Monday, regards Ian


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Ian, PM sent.


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

On it's way....


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

Ian, gauge arrived today thanks. Once I'm done who's next?


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm keen to borrow this gauge if it is available? Thanks, Paul.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, if it's available I would love to adjust mine as well please.


----------



## ausin96 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, appreciate I'm new to the forum but I've just dismantled and rebuilt a 2007 Gaggia Classic and am keen to do the OPV. If I could please go on the list after mattyb240 that'd be great. Thanks, Ben


----------



## vector3 (Mar 19, 2016)

Would also like to join the queue if possible please!


----------



## Ventoux (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, could I also go on the list please.


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

star-fangled-nut said:


> Hi, I'm keen to borrow this gauge if it is available? Thanks, Paul.


Hi Paul, pm me your address and I'll send it this week. Sorry for the delay.

Cheers, Lyndon.


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

Dicci said:


> Hi Paul, pm me your address and I'll send it this week. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Cheers, Lyndon.


Excellent, I'll PM you my details now.


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

star-fangled-nut said:


> Excellent, I'll PM you my details now.


Paul,

pm received and posted this morning. Cheers, Lyndon.


----------



## Andy882 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd like to borrow this if possible for my hopefully-arriving-this-week-poorly-gaggia-classic....

No rush as I have to fix the thing first, but once running I would like to sort the pressure









Cheers

Andrew


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

I have now received this gauge from Lyndon, however I'm not so sure that it is functioning correctly as the gauge does not sit at zero before connecting it to the portafilter. Has anyone else had a problem using this gauge?

If anyone wants me to post it on, I can do so. However I'm not sure there is any point in using an inaccurate gauge to adjust your machine...

I think mattyb240 has the gauge from the other thread on it's way so ausin96, you're next in the queue here if you want it?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## ausin96 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes please, I'm guessing it will be okay provided it moves consistently from its start point but might have to figure out how to test that. I'll see if I can get my local coffee shop to check it. Like you say no sense in adjusting using it if it's out.

I'll PM you my address sorry for the delay.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

If at all possible I'd like to get in on this at some point as well, having problems with my machine getting a decent shot out atm so might well help the problem out. If not though no worries, no harm in asking


----------



## star-fangled-nut (Mar 8, 2016)

Now on it's way to ausin96.


----------



## ausin96 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, apologies for the delay, this is very definitely completely knackered, at some point I'll buy one myself and put it back into the pay it forward but in the interim what should I do with this one?


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

Anything further happen with this?


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Is there one of these for the Rancilio Silvia?


----------

